# My first ever Rye sourdough bread!



## pushok2018 (Mar 30, 2021)

Yes, that's right: this is my  first ever Rye sourdough bread. Also, this is my first sourdough bread made without adding any yeast in the dough. Just a starter...
I wanted to make rye bread for long time but by whatever reason I was hesitant to start making it.... Never was sure if my starter is good enough to make sour dough without adding any yeast...
I don't have all the pictures through the process but do have some:

After 12 hours of proofing the dough (overnight) here is additional 15 min proofing and before placing the dough in the proofing basket for another 1 hour to proof.










Bread is baked in the baking pan  and on a cooling rack:









.... and the cut






Great taste. This is my "to go" rye bread. Easy enough to make.
Thank you everyone on this forum who contributed to my knowledge on new and wonderful hobby on breadmaking!!!


----------



## bill ace 350 (Mar 30, 2021)

Good looking rye.


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 30, 2021)

That looks fantastic . Nice work bud .


----------



## motocrash (Mar 30, 2021)

I'm a sucker for fresh bread. Quite a few regularly post beautiful loaves such as yours, maybe a SMF Bread Throwdown? Yum!


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Mar 30, 2021)

Wow!  That looks incredible.  Time to break out the roast beef, and horseradish!


----------



## pushok2018 (Mar 30, 2021)

bill ace 350 said:


> Good looking rye.


Thank you, Sir! Thank you for the like!


chopsaw said:


> That looks fantastic . Nice work bud


Thank you, chopsaw! I appreciate your like!


motocrash said:


> I'm a sucker for fresh bread. Quite a few regularly post beautiful loaves such as yours, maybe a SMF Bread Throwdown? Yum!


Thank you, moto! I am totally with you on "fresh bread" in spite I should be avoiding breads because of  carbs... I am completely "no-no" on cakes, cookies, candies, etc. but cannot resist not eating some (just some) breads....  
Nice idea on " SMF Bread Throwdown"....


----------



## kruizer (Mar 30, 2021)

The next step is sour dough pumpernickel


----------



## JLeonard (Mar 30, 2021)

5GRILLZNTN said:


> Wow!  That looks incredible.  Time to break out the roast beef, and horseradish!


I'm thinking corned beef and swiss!
Jim


----------



## Wurstmeister (Mar 30, 2021)

The bread looks wonderful!  How about just a warm slice of bread slathered with butter?! 
John


----------



## daspyknows (Mar 30, 2021)

That looks amazing.  Add some home made bacon, heirloom tomato and romaine lettuce and there is an amazing BLT.


----------



## sandyut (Mar 30, 2021)

looks truly amazing!


----------



## pushok2018 (Mar 30, 2021)

5GRILLZNTN said:


> Wow! That looks incredible. Time to break out the roast beef, and horseradish!


Thank  you! Didn't have roast beef at the moment.... Used some butter on rye and enjoyed it!


kruizer said:


> The next step is sour dough pumpernickel


Hmm... Never ever heard of sour dough pumpernickel. Google it but couldn't find a definitive explanation. Would you mind educating me a bit? I would appreciate that! Thank you for the like, kruizer!


Wurstmeister said:


> The bread looks wonderful! How about just a warm slice of bread slathered with butter?!


Thank you, John! This is exactly what I did!!! I appreciate your like!


daspyknows said:


> That looks amazing. Add some home made bacon, heirloom tomato and romaine lettuce and there is an amazing BLT.


Thank you! How do you know of my plans for tomorrow?  I just got my bacon our of freezer, got my tomatoes ready and am goin to get some lettuce from the store tomorrow morning... This is what I want for my lunch tomorrow...


----------



## pushok2018 (Mar 30, 2021)

sandyut said:


> looks truly amazing!


Thank you! Thank you for the like!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Mar 30, 2021)

Looks amazing! I can give up cakes, cookies,  sweets and such but won't give up bread or taters!  Great job on that loaf!

Ryan


----------



## pushok2018 (Mar 30, 2021)

Brokenhandle said:


> Looks amazing! I can give up cakes, cookies, sweets and such but won't give up bread or taters! Great job on that loaf!


Thank you, Ryan! Ha-ha! Almost word to word what I said earlier... Bread is my weakness... Thank you for the like!


----------



## Wurstmeister (Mar 31, 2021)

Here are two American Sourdough and one traditionally German pumpernickel recipes for your use.  A problem you will find with searching is pumpernickel and rye bread are pretty much the same in basic recipes with only a couple of ingredients different - rye berries added to rough cracked rye.  The outcome is a very dense loaf of bread. For grips & grins -  when someone asks what is "Pumpernickel."  In German, _Pumpern_ is a verb that means “to fart”, and _Nickel_, just like Old Nick in English, was a name for the devil, so Pumpernickel would mean “farting devil”. Let us know how this works out for you. 

John


----------



## pushok2018 (Mar 31, 2021)

Wurstmeister said:


> Here are two American Sourdough and one traditionally German pumpernickel recipes for your use. A problem you will find with searching is pumpernickel and rye bread are pretty much the same in basic recipes with only a couple of ingredients different - rye berries added to rough cracked rye. The outcome is a very dense loaf of bread. For grips & grins - when someone asks what is "Pumpernickel." In German, _Pumpern_ is a verb that means “to fart”, and _Nickel_, just like Old Nick in English, was a name for the devil, so Pumpernickel would mean “farting devil”. Let us know how this works out for you.


John, thank you much for sharing recipes. I found some ingredients on those recipes which I am not familiar with. I'll send you PM with couple of questions - hope you don't mind....


----------



## hoity toit (Mar 31, 2021)

Needs some brats n kraut on it.....looks great
HT


----------



## pushok2018 (Mar 31, 2021)

hoity toit said:


> Needs some brats n kraut on it.....looks great


Thank you, HT! BLT today. Brats & kraut sounds great too. Plan for tomorrow - still have some bread left....


----------

